# No saber dir nyora



## Elessar

Hola,

La meua pregunta és si algú de vosaltres ha sentit dir, li resulta familiar o utilitza normalment la frase: 
*
No saber dir (ni) nyora*

Moltes gràcies


----------



## ernest_

Mai de la vida.


----------



## chics

Jo tampoc...


----------



## Samaruc

Tampoc jo...

La cosa més semblant que em ve al cap és "no dir ni pruna", que és quan algú es queda callat i no n'amolla ni una, però "no saber dir ni nyora" no ho he sentit mai (i a més em fa l'efecte que el seu sentit no té res a veure amb l'expressió que he dit jo).

Au!


----------



## jaume60

No l'he sentida mai per les meves contrades, com tampoc la paraula *nyora*.

El DIEC2 diu que *nyora *es una varietat de pebrot.

Jaume


----------



## jaume60

Samaruc said:


> Tampoc jo...
> 
> La cosa més semblant que em ve al cap és "no dir ni pruna"
> 
> Be, com he dit i pel que sembla la expressió que diu haver escoltat és semblant a la que aquí es propos.
> 
> Jaume
> 
> Au!


----------



## Heiwajin

jaume60 said:


> No l'he sentida mai per les meves contrades, com tampoc la paraula *nyora*.
> 
> El DIEC2 diu que *nyora *es una varietat de pebrot.
> 
> Jaume


 
Justa la fusta!

Jo l'associo amb un tipus de pebrot de penjar, que un cop assecat s'utilitza, per exemple, per fer salsa romesco i més específicament salsa de calçots.

Pel que fa a l'expressió no la havia sentit en ma vida. Es refereix a estar-se sense dir res com s'apuntava més amunt, a no saber parlar, a tenir algun problema de pronuncia, ... ?


----------



## apartmentsvalencia

si El DIEC2 diu que *nyora *es una varietat de pebrot.


----------



## Dixie!

Hola, mai no ho havia sentit. D'on ho has tret, Elessar?


----------



## jaume60

Heiwajin said:


> Justa la fusta!
> 
> a estar-se sense dir res
> 
> Em refereixo i Jo ho entenc a aplicar-ho en aquest sentit.
> 
> Jaume


----------

